# Praxis Banshee Dual 18650 TC VW Variable Box Mod



## Nailedit77 (4/9/16)

Hidden full length LED Display
Available in Dark Grey and White
Available in 22mm Atomizer Diameter and 24mm Atomizer Diameter
Dual 18650 Batteries (Not included)
Maximum Output: 150 Watts
Temperature Control (SS/TI/NI)
Minimum Resistance: 0.1 Ohms
Dimensions: 55mmx95mmx26mm
Design by yours truly, manufactured by Ciggo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/9/16)

Loving the display on this mod


----------



## Stosta (24/10/16)

Okay, so when I first saw this mod I thought it was stupid. Why would someone want that kak display over a nice little OLED.

But I have to admit, I keep on looking at them (above any other mod at this stage). Someone please help me decide either way!


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/10/16)

Did yous not see my review peeps...
Thats why you must subscribe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/10/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/10/16)

The Display is amazing...
Really inovative stuff.


----------



## Stosta (24/10/16)

Clouds4Days said:


>



I very rarely get to watch the youtubes! But I will definitely check this one out when I get the chance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

